# What's the biggest HD that can be used with Series 2?



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

I read somewhere that there's a limitation about swap memory that might cause problems if the hard drive (HD) is bigger than 250Gb. It might freeze up the DirecTivo (DTV) later.

I've upgraded a DTV using a 320Gb HD and it's been about 7 months and I haven't seen any problems yet. But has anyone used a bigger HD, say 500Gb HD?

What's the biggest HD a Series 2 DTV can use?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

No limit.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

I have used 5 Seagate 750 GB drives in HR10s with good results. I am currently waiting for final 6.3x image and zipper to redo a couple that are at 6.3a.
Hope this helps
Jeff


----------



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

BigBearf said:


> I have used 5 Seagate 750 GB drives in HR10s with good results. I am currently waiting for final 6.3x image and zipper to redo a couple that are at 6.3a.
> Hope this helps
> Jeff


Q1) Are these 750Gb drives the EIDE/PATA drives?

Q2) Where did you purchase these? I usually buy HDs from Directron and anything over 400Gb is an external HD.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

> Q1) Are these 750Gb drives the EIDE/PATA drives?
> 
> Q2) Where did you purchase these? I usually buy HDs from Directron and anything over 400Gb is an external HD.


Q1 Yes, they are EIDE/PATA drives 
Q2 I bought one from Compusa for $299 and then price matched the rest at BestBuy. I hope that they will be available for $250 or less in the future

Jeff


----------

